# ارجو مساعدتي انا لا اعرف الكثير عن المسيحية



## محب مايكل (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

اعتذر لوضع موضوعي هنا فانا ولكنني لم اعلم كيف ارسل رسالة خاصة الى احد المشرفين

انا شخص جديد على المسيحية (هذا ان كنت قد دخلت اصلا للمسيحية)

لأني قبلت يسوع كربي ومخلصي اليوم في جلسة بيني وبين الرب 

ولكنني لدي اسئلة كثيرة وامور لا اود مناقشتها على العلن  

ارجو من اي شخص مسيحي حقيقي يراسلني لأني بحاجة ماسة الى مساعدتكم بخصوص طريقة الخطوات التالية كي اكون مسيحي عادي مثلي مثلكم

تحياتي​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (23 سبتمبر 2010)

المنتدى كله هنا فى خدمة الناس اللى عايزة تعرف الحقيقة .


> ولكنني لدي اسئلة كثيرة وامور لا اود مناقشتها على العلن


اكتب لى رسالة خاصة بالاسئلة اللى عايزها .. وانا تحت امرك .
منتظرك يا استاذ محب


----------



## محب مايكل (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ابن الملك 

اشكرك على الرد عزيزي

ولكنني لا اعرف اين هي ايقونة ارسالة رسالة خاصة لك

وهذا سبب كتابتي للموضوع


----------



## السـامرية (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*بسبب عدد مشاركاتك لازم تزيد عن كدة كتير علشان تعرف الاجابة
اكتب اللى انت عايزة هنا والاعضاء هايجاوبوا عليها
*​


----------



## محب مايكل (23 سبتمبر 2010)

انا وضعي خاص

 كما قلت انني قبلت بالمسيح ولكنني لا استطيع ان اعلن ذلك على الملىء لاسباب خاصة جدا 

اريد ان اعرف كيف اصلي للمسيح 

ماهي ابرز الامور التي يجب ان اقوم بها  من اجل ان اكون مسيحيا حقيقيا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

محب مايكل قال:


> انا وضعي خاص
> 
> كما قلت انني قبلت بالمسيح ولكنني لا استطيع ان اعلن ذلك على الملىء لاسباب خاصة جدا
> 
> ...



*
إبدأ بقراءة الأنجيل

إقرأ فى العهد الجديد

إنجيل متى

 وإنجيل لوقا

وإنجيل مرقص

وإنجيل يوحنا

تكلم مع الرب كصديق

قبل أن تنام وفى الصباح تصلى الصلاة الربانية التى علمها السيد المسيح للتلاميذ

9 «فَصَلُّوا أَنْتُمْ هَكَذَا:
 أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ. 
10 لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ. لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 
11 خُبْزَنَا كَفَافَنَا أَعْطِنَا الْيَوْمَ. 
12 وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا كَمَا نَغْفِرُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً لِلْمُذْنِبِينَ إِلَيْنَا. 
13 وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ لَكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. لأَنَّ لَكَ الْمُلْكَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْمَجْدَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ. 



*


----------



## أَمَة (23 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي *محب مايكل*​ 
أردد ما قاله -مشكورا- الأخ المبارك* أبن الملك* أن المنتدى كله هنا فى خدمة الناس اللى عايزة تعرف الحقيقة .

 الأخت المباركة *مونيكا *قدمت لك جوابا متكاملا... أرجو أن تفعل ما جاء به.

ليس أحدٌ هنا يعرف من أنت ، فلا داعي للخوف.

لو عندك أسئلة ممكن أن تكشف عن سخصيتك أجلها الى يصل عدد مشاركتك الى حد يخولك بالتواصل مع الأعضاء على الخاص.

حتى ذلك الحين إطرح اسئلتك التي تريد أن تفهمها فيما يتعلق بالخلاص بالمسيح والإيمان به. 

الإيمان بالمسيح يولد في لحظة ولكن عليه أن ينمو في النعمة من خلال معرفة المسيح في الإنجيل المقدس والصلاة.

واكرر أن الأخت *مونيكا* وضعت لك، مشكورة، روابط الأنجيل. 

أهلا وسهلا بك وبأسئلتك.​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

محب مايكل قال:


> انا وضعي خاص
> 
> كما قلت انني قبلت بالمسيح ولكنني لا استطيع ان اعلن ذلك على الملىء لاسباب خاصة جدا
> 
> ...



يا عزيزي لست مضطرًا لاعلان اي ضشئ
فقط اقرأ في الانجيل ، و اي سؤال ضعه في موضوع و نُجيبك عنه


----------



## محب مايكل (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اختي مونيكا  

لقد قرات الاجزاء الاولى من انجيل يوحنا  وقد اسرني

الله يسامحني لأني سنوات انكرتك ياربي

وساعمل على حفظ صلاتك وترديدها  لأني تعودت على ان احصن نفسي بالادعية بديني السابق وبالامس وبعد قبولي المسيح لم اعرف ماذا اقول  وكيف طريقة الصلاة اصلا ولمن اوجه دعواتي اهو ليسوع ام لله الاب ام الروح القدس اعلم ان الله متجسد بالاب والابن وروح القدس ولكنني خفت ان ادعو يسوع فانسى الخالق  ولهذا فانا احتاج الى مساعدتكم وتوجيهاتكم


----------



## محب مايكل (23 سبتمبر 2010)

اختي أمة انتي محقة لكن هناك اسئلة شخصية تخصني وتخص وضعي واحتاج الى استشارة و لا استطيع الحديث عنها بالعلن 

ولكن لدي سؤال قال لي احد الاشخاص انه يجب علي ان اتعمد لكي اكون مسيحيا 

اريد ان اعرف ماهو التعميد وكيف يكون 

*# ....................................... #*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *

*ممنوع الكلام عن الطوائف*


----------



## محب مايكل (23 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son

هناك اسئلة شخصية جداً  واحتاج الى شخص واعي يقدر وضعي ليستطيع ان يجد لي الحلول


----------



## أَمَة (23 سبتمبر 2010)

محب مايكل قال:


> jesus son
> 
> هناك اسئلة شخصية جداً واحتاج الى شخص واعي يقدر وضعي ليستطيع ان يجد لي الحلول


 
طول بالك قليلا أخي *محب مايكل*

لأ أحد يستطيع أن يتواصل معك على الخاص قبل أن تحصل على هذا الإمتياز بعد يكبر عدد مشاركاتك. 

كلنا نعدك بالمساعدة واولهم خادمتك "أمة"
سأرد على مشاركتك السابقة.


----------



## أَمَة (23 سبتمبر 2010)

محب مايكل قال:


> اختي أمة انتي محقة لكن هناك اسئلة شخصية تخصني وتخص وضعي واحتاج الى استشارة و لا استطيع الحديث عنها بالعلن


 
سيحصل بإذن الرب في حينه ونرد على أسئلتك الشخصية على الخاص.



محب مايكل قال:


> ولكن لدي سؤال قال لي احد الاشخاص انه يجب علي ان اتعمد لكي اكون مسيحيا
> اريد ان اعرف ماهو التعميد وكيف يكون


 
على الإيمان أن يسبق المعمودية.
ولكن المعمودية لا تتم بسرعة بعد الإيمان مباشرة. على المؤمن أن يتتلمذ بالإيمان المسيحي قبل أن يتعمد.
العماد هو التغطيس بالماء المقدس عليه وحلول الروح القدس على المتعمج.

أرجو أن تكتفي الآن بهذه المعلومات الأساسية عن العماد وتترك التفاصيل الى حينها. 




محب مايكل قال:


> بالاضافة الى ان نفس الشخص حذرني من الانتساب الى 3 جماعات هي الكثوليك والمورمن وشهود يهوه
> 
> وماحيرني لماذا حذرني من الكاثوليك وانا اعلم ان الكاثوليك هي اكبر طائفة بالعالم
> 
> مع علمي ان المورمن لا يعتبرون مسيحيين ولا اعلم عن شهود يهوه


 
معلوماتك صحيحة أن المورمون وشهود يهوه غير مسيحيين.

ولكن يؤسفني أن أقول لك ان الشخص الذي تكلم معك عن العماد مخطئ بسبب تعصبه لطائفته، وقد نسي كلام بولس الرسول الذي وجهه الى اناس مثله قد تعصبوا لأفراد في الخدمة فقال لهم:

[Q-BIBLE]
10 وَلَكِنَّنِي أَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ بِاسْمِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَنْ تَقُولُوا جَمِيعُكُمْ قَوْلاً وَاحِداً وَلاَ يَكُونَ بَيْنَكُمُ انْشِقَاقَاتٌ بَلْ كُونُوا كَامِلِينَ فِي فِكْرٍ وَاحِدٍ وَرَأْيٍ وَاحِدٍ 
11 لأَنِّي أُخْبِرْتُ عَنْكُمْ يَا إِخْوَتِي مِنْ أَهْلِ خُلُوِي أَنَّ بَيْنَكُمْ خُصُومَاتٍ. 
12 فَأَنَا أَعْنِي هَذَا: أَنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ يَقُولُ: «أَنَا لِبُولُسَ وَأَنَا لأَبُلُّوسَ وَأَنَا لِصَفَا وَأَنَا لِلْمَسِيحِ». 
13 هَلِ انْقَسَمَ الْمَسِيحُ؟ أَلَعَلَّ بُولُسَ صُلِبَ لأَجْلِكُمْ أَمْ بِاسْمِ بُولُسَ اعْتَمَدْتُمْ؟ [/Q-BIBLE]

للمزيد من القراءة اضغط على كلمة هنا




محب مايكل قال:


> فهل المسيحية بها اختلاف مذهبي يصل الى حد التكفير خصوصا بين الطوائف الثلاث الكبيرة : الكاثوليك الارثودكس والبروتستانت
> 
> وماهي ابرز الاختلافات بين المذاهب الثلاث


 

أخي المسيح واحد لم يتجزأ ومات من أجل جميع البشر.
*وليس هناك إختلافات تكفيرية بين الطوائف*. كلمة تكفير غير موجودة في قاموس المسيحية.

أرجو ألا تشغل بالك الآن سوى بخلاصك والتعمق في معرفة المسيح.

الكلام عن الطوائف ممنوع في هذا المنتدى لأن المسيح واحد للجميع.

الرب يثبتك في إيمانك وينميك وتكون سبب خلاص لكثيرين غيرك.


----------



## fredyyy (23 سبتمبر 2010)

محب مايكل قال:


> ولمن اوجه دعواتي اهو *ليسوع* ام لله الاب ام الروح القدس اعلم ان الله متجسد بالاب والابن وروح القدس ولكنني خفت ان ادعو يسوع *فانسى الخالق*


 

*لا لا لا متخافش صلي للمسيح *

*فهو الخالق *
كولوسي 1 : 16 
فَإِنَّهُ *فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ* مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، 
مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً امْ سِيَادَاتٍ 
امْ رِيَاسَاتٍ امْ سَلاَطِينَ. *الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ. 
*
​ 
*المؤمنين الحقيقيين لا ينسوا شئ *

*فروح الله الساكن فيهم يذكرهم بكل شئ *
يوحنا 14 : 26 
وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي 
فَهُوَ *يُعَلِّمُكُمْ* كُلَّ شَيْءٍ *وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ* بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. 
​


----------



## محب مايكل (23 سبتمبر 2010)

أمة باركك الرب 

لقد ازلتي مني حمل كبير  

لأنني لا اعلم ماهو التعميد وماهي ضرورته وصحيح انني قبلت المسيح  في نفسي ولكنني مازلت بحاجة الى معرفة المزيد عن تعاليمه وقصته ورسالته

فالمسيح هو من بحث عني وجلبني الى النور ولم ابحث عنه لذلك فانا الان اريد ان اتعمق بمعرفة الدين المسيحي بشكل تدريجي حتى ازيد من معرفة مخلصي لأني بكل امانة انا جاهل ولا اعلم سوا حبه وامور بسيطة  عن المسيحية واريد ان اتبحر في مغزى رسالة المسيح 

نعم انني لمست التعصب المذهبي من قبل ذلك الشخص وعموما هو صغير بالسن ودائما الشخص عندما يكبر ينضج ويرى الامور بعقلانية  فانا عندنا كنت بعمره كنت متعصبا ً  مثله لمذهبي وديني

اخي fredyyy

المسيح هو الله انني اؤمن بذلك الان ولكني احتاج الى اتعلم هذه العقيدة حتى لا اخطىء في صلاتي  وفي حواري مع الرب


----------



## fredyyy (23 سبتمبر 2010)

محب مايكل قال:


> ...........
> 
> اخي fredyyy
> 
> ...


 
*- وهل تؤمن أنه مات لأجلك ... وصُلِب من أجل خطاياك *

*- حبيبي المسيحية مش عقيدة لكنها حياة مع المسيح *

*إن المسيحية لا تعتنق ولكنها  ُتعاش ... كلماتها لا  ُتحفظ لكنها  ُمغيِّرة *

*- المؤمن المولود من الله لا يُخطئ في كلامه مع أبوه السماوي *

*فقط عبَّر عن ما بداخلك لله ... أخرج مشاعر قلبك ... إطرح أشواقك أمامه *


----------



## أَمَة (24 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي *محب مايكل*

لو عندك قصة تحكيها عن كيف آمن بالرب يا ريت تكتبها في هذا القسم

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=29



لكي تعرف رسالة المسيح أقرأ كيف خلق الله الكون والإنسان (آدم وحواء) في سفر (سفر يعني كتاب) التكوين واليك ثلاث روابط للإصحاحات (إصحاح يعني فصل) الثلاث الاولى:
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Genesis/1
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Genesis/2
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Genesis/3

ثم اقرأ الأصحاح الأول من أنجيل يوحنا:

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/John/1

وسترى فيه من هو المسيح وكيف ترتبط رسالته في خلاص الإنسان الذي خلقه الله ليحيا معه ولكنه أخطأ وبالخطيئة دخل الموت الى حياة الإنسان، ولكن الله من محبته للإنسان أراد أن يعيده اليه نقيا طاهرا.

أما عن صلاتك فلا تهتم بالشكليات لأن علاقة المؤمن بالرب الأله علاقة حميمية / علاقة ابن بأبيه السماوي. يمكنك أن تتكلم معه بكلم محبة حتى لو قلت له "يا رب مش عارف كيف اناديك" سيسمعك ويرد عليك في قلبك.

إضغط  هنا لتقرأ في أنجيل يوحنا الأصحاح 20 كيف دخل السيد المسيح على تلاميذه وظهر لهم في اليوم الأول من قيامته والأبواب مغلقة. وكيف كان الرسول توما غير موجود في ذلك اليوم  ولم يصدق بقية الرسل عندما اخبروه أنهم شاهدوا الرب، فقال : «إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ لاَ أُومِنْ». 
 فظهر لهم السيد المحب بعد ثمانية ايام في نفس المكان والأبواب مغلقة أيضا ونادى على توما وطلب منه أن يبصر أثر المسامير وأن يضع اصبعه في أثرها ويضع يده في جنب المسيح. فصاح توما "*ربي والهي*"

وهكذا انت يا *محب مايكل* يمكنك ان تنادي السيد المسيح *ربي والهي* عندما تصلي له.

اطلب منك أن تعطي نفسك وقتا للتأمل والقراءة أولا، لكي تكون اسئلتك نابعة من ذاتك.

الرب معك


----------



## محب مايكل (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*fredyyy*

*نعم اؤمن بذلك فلماذا تعتقد انني ساقبل المسيح في حياتي والتخلص من الخوف والرعب الذي كنت فيه من معتقدي  السابق في مجرد ان افتح هذا الامر وانا اناقش فكرة صلب المسيح.. فبعد ان رفضته منذ صغري علمت حقيقته  وانا اؤكد لك انني لم ادخل كنيسة في حياتي ولم اناقش اشخاص ولم يكن اصلا من اهتمامي فكرة الشك بديني الاصلي *

* ولم اؤمن به الا بعد ان علمت اني مهما عملت لن اصل الى القدسية التي تجعلني اكون معه وانه كان كفارة وشفاعة لنا وقد حاولت ان اتمسك حتى اخر لحظة  بديني ولكنني انهرت *

*ان التحول من ارث طوال 21 سنة امنت به الى الحقيقة يحتاج اكثر من شجاعة يحتاج الى المسيح نفسه*

*ثق ان المسيح هو من لمس قلبي وهو من  انزل غروري وذلل الصعاب من اجل ان يحتويني  قوة حب المسيح  لا يضاهيها قوة  *



*ولكن انا ببساطة انا  هنا اريد ان اعرف كيف يمكنني ان اقوي ايماني واتعلم المزيد من تعاليمه وكيف يمكن ان اصلي له *

*واعرف المسيحية عن قرب من اهلها *

*ولكي لا يلتبس عليك الموضوع *

*فانا جاهل بالمسيحية من كل النواحي ولا اعلم بشيء سوا حب المسيح لي وحبي له*


*باركك الرب  واتمنى انك عرفت مقصدي*


----------



## محب مايكل (24 سبتمبر 2010)

امة لا تلوميني

المشكلة انني درست بالمدرسة تفكير غسل مخي في حقيقة الله 

وهذه الافكار دخلت فيني لسنوات كثيرة ولكن منذ ايام قليلة فقط سلمت نفسي للمسيح فاحيانا اطرح السؤال  ومازالت الطريقة الاسلامية في رؤوية الله تسيطر علي وهذا من جهلي بالامور واحتاج الى وقت 

ولكن بكل امانة يبدو انني اصعب الامور وهي سهلة !!

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيح


----------



## أَمَة (24 سبتمبر 2010)

محب مايكل قال:


> امة لا تلوميني
> 
> المشكلة انني درست بالمدرسة تفكير غسل مخي في حقيقة الله
> 
> ...


 
أنا قلت يا ابني من قبل أن الإيمان يولد في لحظة ولكنه يحتاج لوقت طويل لينمو. ارمي حملك على المسيح واتكل عليه وليس على نفسك وهو يحولك من الداخل.

عليك الا تُحْبَطْ ولا تيأس. المسيح قال :

متى الأصحاح 19 العدد 26* فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ: «هَذَا عِنْدَ النَّاسِ غَيْرُ مُسْتَطَاعٍ وَلَكِنْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ». *

ولك سلام المسيح


----------



## fredyyy (25 سبتمبر 2010)

محب مايكل قال:


> *fredyyy
> ...............
> ان التحول من ارث طوال 21 سنة امنت به الى الحقيقة
> يحتاج اكثر من شجاعة يحتاج الى المسيح نفسه
> ...


 

*كلامك باللون الأحمر ... كلام من ذهب *

*رائع أن المسيح لمس قبلك ... وقلبك محتاج يقرأ كلامه ( الكتاب المقدس )*

*فالكتاب يقول *
مزمور 119 : 130 ​*فَتْحُ كَلاَمِكَ يُنِيرُ* يُعَقِّلُ الْجُهَّالَ. ​*فالله عنده رسالة لكل من أحبه دونها في الكتاب المقدس *

*فالآن إقرأ رسالة من تحبه وإشكره على كل وعد ليك بالبركة *

*في المسيح : أنت إبن لله ... مغفور الخطايا ... ليس لإبليس سلطان عليك *
*روح الله بداخلك يرشدك ... يعلمك ... يُعرِّفك الطريق الذي تسلكه *

*مسرور أنك تتجول في المنتدي ... لتري الرأي ... والرأي المعاكس *

*هذه المرحلة ستوجِد بداخلك أسئلة ... تعالى بها الى القسم *

*وإسأل ما تريد ... سترى الكل يساعدك *

*أما الصلاة فهي *
*إطلاق كل مشاعرك وما يشغل بالك الى الله *

*إحكي له ... كما تحكي معنا دون خوف هو ُيسر أن يسمع صوتك *

*حتى لو الكلمات غير مرتبة وليست في الصياغة المطلوبة *

*الآب السماوي يستقبلها ككلمات الطفل في بداية كلامه فيفرح ويسر بها *

*لك في المسيح فرح وسلام وضمان ... تمتع وانعم واستريح فيه*


----------

